# Family Class Spousal Visa UK to Canada



## UKHR (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi All

Thought I would start a thread on Family Class Spousal Visa....... (Please let me know if I am cluttering and I will delete and join any previous/long running threads).

Long story short my wife and I just applied for spousal visa (herself being Canadian and living in Canada and the sponsor obviously!!!). 

I am conscious and slightly panicking about the strikes that have been going on since April 2013 and wanted to hear about past present and potential future experiences on here!!!

Just a bit of background about myself:

HR professional in Banking/Financial Services
Undergrad Degree
Masters in HR
Legally married (June 2013 Civil Ceremony); we had been together for 4 years prior to this going back and forth during this time

So here goes........looking forward to hearing and sharing all the ups/downs and constant checking of email confirmations from CIC!!!


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

No need to constantly check. If you just applied, you can let it rest for at least six months....


----------



## StreetsAbroad (Sep 18, 2013)

We went through this process last year. I'm the Canadian & my husband is the Brit. We were worried because we were both living in the UK when we applied, and the forms are not really set up for that situation...but in the end it all went quite smoothly.

It took about 9 months for the paperwork to come through after we applied. We actually spent most of that time travelling and had it sent to an address along the way. They were very understanding of our circumstances!

Good luck with your application...the waiting is the worst part...and feel free to message us with questions


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

megstar95 said:


> Hi
> I went through the same process as you 5 yrs ago. I can tell you its a bit of an emotional rollercoaster. I have some clients who are in the process right now and the strike has slowed things down but not too bad. They had Medicals beginning Aug and received email last week stating they would receive PR visa in next 2 weeks. I lots of handy hints and tips for you too consider prior to your departure, mainly things I wish I had thought of at the time and would be happy to share these with you. I have a web site you can visit for some information and a email contact for me.
> Hope to hear from you.


Megstar, as the application is already submitted, I don't think further PR research at this point would be of much benefit and would only cause more anxiety?


----------

